# AMS Jackson Sharp Combine Finally Arrived



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Combine's finally made it.

Accucraft unloaded them yesterday. 

So we should have them soon....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is good,

I just got my buddie

to order 2 of them.

Cant wait to see what

they look like.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally!









But then I couldn't wait, so I used one of the AMS coaches to make a combine using David Gormley's Rio Grande Models UK, wood side replacement kits for D&RGW #212. I would like to see what they like though.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Gary,
We're still waiting on those pictures you promised!! (I should be done with RPO #62 in a week or two.)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve, 

I hear you about the photos. I've been in and out of Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center quite a bit lately prepping me for brain surgery. I promise I'll get 'em.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 24 Feb 2011 04:03 PM 
Finally!









But then I couldn't wait, so I used one of the AMS coaches to make a combine using David Gormley's Rio Grande Models UK, wood side replacement kits for D&RGW #212. I would like to see what they like though.









Gary - 

Here's how I did mine. I bashed the Rio Grande sides to match my AMS coaches:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang that car looks very nice Jack!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jack, 
You did a great job on that one very believable. 
Well Done!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooh.......that turned out _sweet!! _(Aren't those kits fun?)


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for someone to sell off some J&S coaches cheap, I'd really like to do the Pagosa Combine. 

BTW, just curious, but from what I can tell, some of the open ended coaches were converted to closed-vestibule coaches by the D&RGW? It would seem like it would be a pretty straightforward conversion... 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It would seem like it would be a pretty straightforward conversion... 
Right. When I investigated "Nomad" as a possible conversion I found the end vestibule just added on top of what was there - even the door to the interior was still in place. 












G.A.L. could make you some styrene parts to convert to a closed vestibule if you wanted. http://www.thegalline.com/.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Pete, do you have plans for the "Nomad"?


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Or you could use Rio Grande Models UK - who were the first to develop the "drop in" sides for the AMS cars, and have been offering them for years. They have already been doing custom parlor cars (I have had a few), as well as longer cars (which Nomad is... building it on an AMS frame would not work if you're being accurate).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

do you have plans for the "Nomad"?
Nope, sorry. I was just tracking down photos for a possible project. There's a photo out on the web somewhere of the vestibule showing that the original parts are the still in place. 

as well as longer cars (which Nomad is... building it on an AMS frame would not work if you're being accurate).
Having just shortened an Accucraft by 1.25", I was chatting with Mr K about EBT #12, which is 40' 4" [the Accu is 38' 6"] plus end platforms. It is very easy to cut the frames and re-join them, and the roof is easy too if you have a table saw with a small blade and you plan to re-cover the roof anyway. I figured out with the 1.25" of roof that came out of the short car I could easily stretch an Accu to 40' 4". 

Nomad has a very attractive platform railing which might be doable using Winn's technique of making a jig. It's certainly easier than EBT #20 which is all curves!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a good pic of Nomad's rear railing, as it exists currently: 










I agree completely, RGModels' carsides are absolutely beautiful. They also cost almost as much as the cars - which are also rather costly...

I'm not saying they're not worth it, just can't afford them right now... I'm trying to accumulate track so I have someplace to run all this stuff.

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

almost as much as the cars - which are also rather costly 
That is a downside - by the time you've paid ~$200 for a car and ~$100 for the sides, plus put in a lot of time and effort on the small details (like decent bearings on the trucks,) you have a $350 project. But you end up with something unique, so I think it's worth it. 

How are the latest trucks, btw? And how come no pics of these new combines ??


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll take some pictures tomorrow and post.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...dah! Thank you...you get us all hot and bothered...and NO PICS for a full week...and THEN you say, "I'll take some pictures tomorrow and post." Dude...whacha think we been waiting for????? 

Jump into chat...I'll give ya more crap. HEHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry but Mikey's got a point! Don't tease us with promises of pics and then leave us hanging out to dry! (We're so sensitive! It makes us think you don't care...)


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys

Theres two on ebay at $257 each. Check in "other" in g scale.

Chuck


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm....I already have an RGS #251 combine (the baggage door is directly in the middle rather than to one side of the car) and a _Pagosa Springs_ combine (the one with the cupola and roof walk that eventually became the #212 which the AMS combine is modeled after) which are both RGMUK kits that I colored green and lettered for the D&RGW. I suppose getting a #202 or possibly a #210 would complete the set....

Before being lettered:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Steve, you can NEVER have enough combines. Go for it!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);









They Really did a good job on the packing this time. 
All packaged in foam and has it's own box then a heavy cardboard brown outer box.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

Very nice looking combine! Yes, Accucraft packs their merchandise very robust. Thank you for posting. It's been a long wait for these.


----------

